# Schraubenkleber an Kugellager fest



## nino85 (24. April 2014)

Hi alle zusammen,

peinlich, peinlich: 

Hatte eine losgerüttelte Schraube am Hinterbau (Verbindung Wippe/Sitzstrebe). 

Habe da etwas Schraubenkleber (blau) draufgepackt. Blöderweise habe ich nicht sauber gearbeitet, jetzt klebt die Schraube im Kugellager fest. Und zwar so fest, dass sich die Sitzstrebe mitsamt Lager von der Wippe wegdrückt, wenn ich die Schraube versuche zu lösen (habe eine Unterlegscheibe vergessen, daher muss das nochmal auf).

Frage: Wie bekomme ich das jetzt lose? Mit Gewalt will ich nicht ran, am Ende verbiegt es mir noch die Sitzstrebe.

Grüße


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2014)

wenns blaues Loctide ist... mit Fön auf 80°C.
dann gehts ganz easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (24. April 2014)

Ist die Uhu-Variante davon, denke aber, dass sich das nicht viel schenken wird. Schafft ein Haarfön 80 Grad? Dann klau ich den von meiner Freundin *g*


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2014)

ein normaler Haarföhn reicht da normal aus.
würde ich sogar anraten...
so ein heißluft ding mit 600°C wäre fürs Alu nicht soooo gut...


----------



## mohubig (24. April 2014)

Frag bei nem Gas-Wasser Mann die Föne für die Kunstoffrohre sind gut! Aber Aufpassen wegen Lack/Elox...sonst bruzelt dir das An eventuell


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Danke nochmal - hat mit dem geklauten Fön meiner Holden wunderbar funktioniert


----------

